
Coronavirus antibodies disappear in some patients, Spanish study finds - prostoalex
https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-antibodies-study-herd-immunity-unachievable-spain-2020-7
======
lbeltrame
Not discussed:

\- Cell mediated immunity (T cells)

\- Immunological memory

\- Mucosal (hence undetectable in the bloodstream) antibodies like IgA

Antibodies aren't the end of all. I really dislike that instead of "we don't
know", people, _including experts_ , put out absolutes that aren't such in
their public communication.

